# Next move?



## sleepycats (Mar 26, 2008)

I am a CPC-A with no healthcare experience.  I have applied for every position available, short of food service and housekeeping and can't seem to land an interview.  I would like to further my education, but am unsure what would be most beneficial.  I am open to anything: BA, RHIT, CPC-H, CCS, CMRS, etc.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## kbarron (Mar 26, 2008)

*Cpc A*

Are there any Hospitals that are part of the extern program? Could you get a job at  registration in the hospital? That was how I got started, many years ago.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 26, 2008)

Have you tried any temporary job placement agency?


----------



## jifnif (Mar 27, 2008)

I have to agree with the temp service.  I applied with two of them in my area and the one only deals with healthcare professionals.  She said my job was the only one that was accepted other than drs, nurses, etc.  She also told me that coding was in high demand.  Well, I haven't had an interview yet but I know I will.  I also have submitted my resume to every hospital within a 40mile radius and they will keep those on file for a year.  I also make weekly checks with all internet job sites and the hospitals just to see what is up.  The hospital that I work sisterly with now said they would keep me in mind for a coding position (she also told me these jobs only come up if someone dies or retires) and low and behold I was on the site and a job was posted.  No one called me, but I called her.  Yes, I have an interview!!  We'll see.  Just keep at it and know that you will find something.


----------



## sleepycats (Mar 27, 2008)

*what I've done*

The closest businesses that participate in the x-tern program are at least a two and a half hour drive from where I live.  While I was still taking night classes, I sent my resume and a cover letter out to everyone within a reasonable driving distance stating my interest in an internship and did manage to talk a small clinic into giving me an intership, it consisted of 32 hours but no job prospects.  I live within a 50 mile radius of six hospitals and various clinics and satelite clinics.  I have called local temp agencies and they did not know what a medical coder was.  I also check various hospital web sites and places like monster.com at least twice a week.  Any advice on what I should pursue next education wise to pad my resume? I'm open to anything.


----------



## member7 (Mar 27, 2008)

sleepycats said:


> The closest businesses that participate in the x-tern program are at least a two and a half hour drive from where I live.  While I was still taking night classes, I sent my resume and a cover letter out to everyone within a reasonable driving distance stating my interest in an internship and did manage to talk a small clinic into giving me an intership, it consisted of 32 hours but no job prospects.  I live within a 50 mile radius of six hospitals and various clinics and satelite clinics.  I have called local temp agencies and they did not know what a medical coder was.  I also check various hospital web sites and places like monster.com at least twice a week.  Any advice on what I should pursue next education wise to pad my resume? I'm open to anything.



Either RHIT and/or nursing seem like a good idea.  You could get your RHIT and have enough credits toward a four year degree in nursing.  Or, you can get a four year degree in HIM and get a RHIA.  Both tracks will take you a good distance.  Then you have to think about following up with a masters like an MBA or masters in health informatics.  It depends on what your goals are.  You have to decide your goals for one year, five years and so on.  Are you just checking for coding jobs. Billing and accounts receivable are two areas to look into.


----------

